# Private Messages



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

As you all know, only Paid Premium Members may advertise on this forum.

Unfortunately, this & other forums are sometimes targetted by companies/individuals who use the Private Message system (PM) to get around the rule.

If any of you receive advertising messages or messages from anyone you feel is touting for business, please forward the message to a moderator to be dealt with. 

thanks


----------

